# Free legal Xmas music



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

From Freeware World Team:
Wouldn't it be nice if you had a bunch of freely and legally available Christmas songs you could listen to all day? Burn on CDs and hand over to your relatives? Share with your friends without the fear of being sued to death by big record labels?
Well, here's a list of 128 songs which are all explicitly released under a Creative Commons license and thus can be shared, listened to, and sometimes even modified freely. There's a great variety in style, mood, and genre of the songs: some traditional, some contemporary, some happy, some sad, and some just plain funny.

http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/10-100-creative-commons-christmas-songs


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks...I'll check it out


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look here. http://garritan.com/Xmas.html

Download Songs from the
Garritan Community Christmas Album

Plus you can Request a Free Compact Disc of the
Garritan Community Christmas CD 2008

5 CD's of music if you get the pass years also on the page.

I guess this is even nicer getting the "CD Cover Art " and "CD label" for each one. Even "Liner Notes" on year 2005 and 2006 in .pdf to print out.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

hewee, 
Thanks for the link.

Richard


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks hewee


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome Richard and SIR.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks to the both of you for these links.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome


----------

